# Hymer Habitation Service - Southern England



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

Now Brownhills Swindon branch is no longer operating has anyone any suggestions for habitation servicing in Southern England? Redvers Automative Services at Swindon are advertising that they do habitation checks. http://www.redversservices.co.uk/motorhome_repairs.html Has anyone experience of their work?

Our Hymer is on a Ford Transit and we can recommend Allen Ford for MOT and mechanical servicinghttp://www.allenford.com/west/


----------



## Avenonickname (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, kayjaybe, there's a good guy operating from Swindon under the Caravan Medic umbrella. He comes to you. Very thorough. Around £100 for a habitation service
Pete


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hymer hab check*

You will have to go to a Hymer agent for your damp check (Brownhills)


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

*Damp check*

Hi
l have my Damp check done at Campirama in Belgium 60e only
70 miles from Calais if your going over. I would not give Brownhills 
any of my money, and would they do the job right.

Huss


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

*Damp Check*

You need only have your damp check by a Hymer agent - at this moment still only Brownhills - if you have the checks done within specified time limits. If one is missed - as ours was - by the dealer we got our Hymer from, you can have a damp check done by anyone but if work is needed you have to pay for it yourself as the warranty covering damp ingress is voided. 
We are going to Redvers soon for our habitation servicing and I will report afterwards.


----------

